# OSRCon III, 3-4 August, 2013 - Mentzer! Greenwood!



## Draloric (Jul 3, 2013)

*OSRCon III*
August 3–4, 2013
The Manulife Centre
44 Charles St. W.
Toronto, Ontario, Canada

*OSRCon* is a mini-con devoted solely to older role-playing games and hobby games (as well as newer games inspired by them) and games of the Old School Renaissance. Each year, a number of hobby enthusiasts -- as well as new players interested in older-style games -- gather over two days to play and hear a guest panel of industry insiders. *OSRCon* is a great opportunity to get together with other hobbyist with similarly “retro” interests, as well as an opportunity to experience a new take on a classic game!

Each year, there are also Guests of Honour, who are invited to speak together on a panel at the convention. This year’s Guests of Honour are *Frank Mentzer* (editor of the 1983 Dungeons & Dragons “Red Box” and co-author with Gary Gygax of AD&D’s _Temple of Elemental Evil_) and *Ed Greenwood* (creator of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting).

Tickets for the two-day event are only $25.00 (CDN). GMs and referees interested in running games of all kinds should contact Chris at <brasspen@gmail.com>. For more information, visit www.OSRCon.ca and follow us on our blog at http://osrcon.wordpress.com/.


----------

